# Sanding with ear plugs



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

when we have sanding to do we wear a towel on our heads, I like to call it my Sheet!:no: then dust mask, you can only see my eyes, I have had customers tell us we looked like the Taliban, but we don't get all the dust in the face or in our hair, or ears, we use bath towels, no need for ear plugs, we don't have a radio cause the dust collector is loud enough and with two sanders going couldn't hear it.


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> I am working with a guy who when he sands he puts in ear plugs.
> I asked why. He said " The ears, nose and mouth are connected."
> I see putting on a mask when you sand but ear plugs.:huh:
> I never hear of it before.
> Does anyone else do it or have heard of it?


 I worked with a guy who could blow smoke out of his ear because of a perforated ear drum, so they are definitely connected.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I like it when guys burn a hole in the paper mask so they can smoke wile they are sanding. Well there is a filter in it. So I guess it could work..

:laughing:


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

neolitic said:


> It's probably because he has a very
> large empty cavity between his ears.
> He wants to be very careful that
> nothing gets in there! :thumbsup::laughing:


Best answer I've read in the bunch


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

In the Throat of every normally developed Human Being exists Inner Ear Pressure Equalizing Tubes known as Eustacion(spelling) Tubes. These tubes are located near the Tonsils and are normally closed. When there is an air pressure difference between the outer ear and inner ear, outer and inner are divided by the Tympanic Membrane AKA "Ear Drum", the tubes will open up upon swallowing allowing air to enter the inner ear in order to equalize the pressure. 

The Tympanic Membrane can not vibrate properly when there is unequal pressure and therefore one may experience muted sound from time to time. 

Inflamation of these tubes while sick causes the openings to become occluded preventing equalization. This is why they suggest that you do not fly while sick.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Never heard of that, but i guess it cant hurt. Job Site Protection and Personal protection is key.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Never heard of that, but i guess it cant hurt. Job Site Protection and Personal protection is key.


Correct. PPEs cost next to nothing. As for the kid asking for goggles, can't blame him for not wanting sanding dust in eyes. You're supposed to wear safety goggles anyways if you're doing any kind of debris/shrapnel producing activities anyways. Maybe you prefer to have him visit the doctor complaining about eye irritation as on-the-job injury?


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We use earplugs while using porter-cable sanding machines and vacuums.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a terrible ear ache a couple weeks ago.. 

Went to the doc, he looks in my ear and said, "Been doing drywall lately?"

Pulled out a big hunk of wax and dust, yep it's infected....swimmers ear

I think I might start wearing plugs (at least overhead)..


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Resta said:


> A you kidding? Ears-nose-throat are connected with some inner channels. After all there is one denomination of profession that treats these problems - laryngology.


Close, but no cigar. ENT docs are are otolaryngologists. Laryngologists have a narrower specialty and deal with the larynx: throat, vocal cords, usw.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

If I'm doing a lot of sanding (wood not drywall) I wear earplugs. Especially since I usually have my sander connected to my vac. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

i usually wear glasses most of the time on my hat...which reminds me was hanging out of a window today caulking it up and they fell into the gutter..i have to get my fish tape and grab em


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I've met more than one drywall finisher that wore them. Totally understand the need, as that dust can be pretty irritating.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I can see if for overhead; when I've done it I always have had a hat on (wide brim, odd but hooked on 'em, and I've never had any dust in my ears). 

One has to remember that we don't breathe through our ears, so there isn't a bellows working pulling the dust into the ear.


----------

